# Undefined symbol "funlinkat@FBSD_1.6"



## balanga (Dec 6, 2021)

After wasting a couple of days trying to run `freebsd-update` to update from either 12.1 to 12.2 or 13.0 and failing miserably due to '****** has incorrect hash' I decided to extract kernel.txz and base.txz from 13.0 over the top of the existing 12.1. This only took around a minute or two and on reboot 13.0 startted to boot.

The boot process stops with this error:-



> ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libutil.so.9: Undefined symbol "funlinkat@FBSD_1.6"
> Mounting root filesystem rw failed. Startup aborted



Presumably I get this error because a number of files were in use at the time of the extract and could not be replaced by the newer files. I have now made sure that both of these files are part of the 13.0 release, but still get the error. 

Can anyone suggest what I should do?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2021)

Not all files have been updated. Freebsd set the annoying noschg flag on some files.
It is said it's for security, but i believe it's only due to some old history.

So try at new to extract the tars, but  before run something like this in / :

```
chflags -R noschg bin boot encrypted etc lib libexec media net private proc rescue root sbin usr var
```
Then all files will be updated during the tar extraction process.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2021)

You probably still have some parts that are 12.1.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2021)

Due to "schg"


----------



## balanga (Dec 6, 2021)

I guess I should have run `chflags -R 0 /` before the extract...

Anyway, I have things working now after doing another extract.

Lesson learned.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 18, 2021)

balanga please, can you add the Solved prefix to your solved topics? Here and <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/83221/>, for example. Thanks.


----------

